# cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=12974514


----------



## scottl67 (Nov 29, 2007)

Even with hunts in Idaho and Montana, the wolf population still increased. They don't sound too endangered to me!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, I wish I could say that I didnt see that one coming


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like were back to shoot shovel and shut up if were gonna save the local elk deer and moose populations not the mention the livestock depredations that are gonna sky rocket


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> looks like were back to shoot shovel and shut up if were gonna save the local elk deer and moose populations not the mention the livestock depredations that are gonna sky rocket


DON'T EVEN BOTHER WITH A SHOVEL. JUST KILL THE PIECES OF **** AND LET THEM LAY.
Stupid caps lock button!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How much State funding do you think is going to be spent on protecting wolves? Whether they are endangered or not endangered they will have to be regulated at a Federal level. I seriously doubt that the state will have any motivation to pursue anyone killing wolves. I haven't seen any wolves while hunting. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll smoke one if I see them!! I mean it is just a big coyote right??


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Good hell, the numbers still go up after the hunts and they want to put them back on the stupid ESA list? Lame..... 

That civil disobedience stuff sounds better every day.


----------

